# Prilosec okay for those with IBS?



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I've just had an upper endoscopy that confirmed acid reflux. I've been given a prescription for Prilosec, and I noticed that some of the side effects for Prilosec are diarrhea, gas, and stomach aches. Since I already have irritable bowel symptoms much of the time (bloating, gas, gurgly stomach, and several small bowel movements a day), I'm wondering whether the Prilosec might make my IBS problems worse. Have any of you with IBS plus acid reflux taken Prilosec or another PPI? I'd like to try it but wonder whether it will cause problems. Also, if I do get diarrhea from it, is that likely to go away in time or will I need to discontinue the medication? Anyone here had any experience with Prilosec who has problems like mine? Thanks very much.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm taking it and I have IBS, it bothered me at first, with the headache, stomach ache, which I still have sometimes in the morning, and occasional bloating, but my doc says I need to take it. Sure hope it's ok to continue taking. I've heard good and bad about how it can or cannot aggravate IBS.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Cvoor, thanks for replying. I've taken the Prilosec for 6 days now, and while I have no headache or stomach ache, I do seem to feel a little queasy at times. As for my IBS, some days I'm regular and other days I have gas and make two or three trips to the "restroom." But no diarrhea, as I had feared. I didn't try two Prilosec capsules a day, as the doctor first suggested. I'm taking one a day, in the morning. (He said to go ahead and just take one instad of two.) So far, so good. How long have have you been taking Prilosec? Does the reflux get a little better after a few weeks. I'm on a pretty bland diet, and am hoping I can someday eat a little chocolate, or tomato, or something cheesy again. And I really miss my decaffeinated coffee and tea, but the doctor says to lay off it for at least a month. What has been your experience so far?


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi,I do drink decafinated tea. It does not bother me.Cindy


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I take Prilosec Twice a day, AM and PM. 40 mg a day. I have Barretts Esophagitis, caused by the long mis diagnosed Acid reflux, and IBS. I have to take it twice a day. I still have the stomach upset, bloating, but I am also on Librax for that, I take that usually twice a day, sometimes 3, on a bad day. It is a antispasmodic,for my IBS, but I've been taking Prilosec now since August, about 2 mnths, and I've noticed I still have the sore throat, raw throat, feels like acid in my throat in the am, and right now, in mid morning, so I'm starting to wonder if the Prilosec is working for me, or the Librax, is lowering the strenth of the LES muscle, and causing the additional reflux. The other PPI'S are very expensive, even with my insurance, I cannot afford them. Prilosec is my only hope, the doc did say I could take up to 80 mg a day if I needed to, hmm, not sure about that.


----------



## 15343 (Sep 25, 2006)

Those, whom i know, using prilosec havenot mentioned anything about it. I am hesitating between protonix and nexium, I have read on both and I still find myself confused about their effects. Is there any particular difference or they are both same stuffs?


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by unveil:Those, whom i know, using prilosec havenot mentioned anything about it. I am hesitating between protonix and nexium, I have read on both and I still find myself confused about their effects. Is there any particular difference or they are both same stuffs?


I took protonix for about a month and had no side effects at all. Thought IBS-D may have actually gotten better. Seemed like a good product.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I've now been on Prilosec for about 3 weeks, and while I don't have diarrhea, I do find that I don't always have normal bowel movements, like before. Instead, some days I'll have an urge to go to the bathroom 3 to 5 times a day and pass only very small, yellowish pieces of stool each time. Rather uncomfortable and inconvenient when I have this ( which is about half the time). Also have a lot of gas. Not pleasant, but I want to give the Prilosec a month or two to work. Maybe then I can try something else. I'd like to switch to something like Zantac later, but I've heard that if you are on a cholesterol medication (statin) like I am, you can't take that. Anyone know?


----------



## 19873 (Sep 28, 2006)

Prilosec helps me with my morning coffee which I probably should not be drinking due to my IBS It doesn't stop my belching completely but is much better than pepcid ac I have acid reflux so I need it It is cheaper than prevacid too


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I took Protonix for about a month, it was a good med, no side effects that I can think of. My doc said they are all very similiar. Seems like I have more side effects with Prilosec than Protonix.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, cvoor! Nice to hear from you. For me, the side effects were about the same with Protonix and Prilosec. (Actually, I'm taking the generic form of Prilosec, and I like it that it's less expensive than the name brands are.)


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi Madge, Yes I agree, side effects were about the same for me as well. I will stick with the Prilosec, it's less expensive, it does tend to bother my IBS at times, I'm at 40 mg a day, for 8 wks, and will go to 20 mg a day after that. Not sure how long I will be taking it. Glad it's working out well for you.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, cvoor! Prilosec is probably working better for you than for me, since I can only handle one 20 mg. capsule a day. Otherwise my IBS is just too troublesome. It will probably take longer for mine to heal. I'll most likely be on it another month or two. Hopefully after that I can taper off and use something different. At least I hope so.I made the mistake of eating a little canned tuna yesterday and the old familiar chest pressure and acidy feeling in the throat came back. That's happened to me twice now, so I guess that tunea(even though canned in water) is out. But today we ate at a restaurant with friends and I had roast beef, mashed potatoes & gravy, and carrots. I expected some nasty reflux problems but felt fine. Go figure. It felt good to eat beef again.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Madge, early this morning I also had that chest pressure/pain as well, and after eating as well. I will be going down to 20 mg Prilosec soon, but it does seem to excaberate my IBS symptoms, and not sure if it is helping with the acid reflux, as I'm having some chest pressure/pain . Let me know what you decide to take, and if it helps I'll give it a try. Not sure how long I will stay on Prilosec.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

cvoor, I wonder whether you ate something that triggered the chest pressure/pain thing. Maybe that's it. I'd never have guessed that tuna would bother me. I have a friend on Prilosec (has been on it 6 months), and she still has to be careful to avoid certain foods or she has breakthrough reflux. She says that very salty things bother her. (Tuna???) She takes Prilosec in the morning before breakfast and if the reflux acts up occasionally, she takes a little Mylanta late in the day or at bedtime. I may try that.According to my doctor, people switch around between Prilosec, Nexium, Prevacid, Aciphex, etc., and while some say certain PPIs are better than others, he feels that they are all basically the same. He did mention that if I have irritable bowel problems and gas with one PPI, I will probably have that with all of those medications in one way or other. So, guess I'll stay on generic Prilosec for now. It's a lot less expensive. My son is on a PPI too, and has been for seven years. He can eat more trigger foods than I can and get away with it. But he drinks no soda, coffee, or tea and hardly any desserts or fatty foods. He does have breakthrough reflux now and then, especially from acidic fruit juices. But he can eat tomatoes and spicy foods with no problems. Maybe this just happens even if we're on a PPI, and we have to figure out what foods are not for us. (Sure hope I can eat a little chocolate again one of these days.) I certainly know how you feel, though. A person would like to think that the medication would work all the time. Apparently not so.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Madge, I got sick off sardines so bad once, I never ate them again. The medicine doesn't take it away, especially when you have both IBS and Gerd. Your right about that.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

cvoor, so maybe I'd better skip the sardines too. I love them, and also canned salmon. Healthy, because they are high in omega 3's, and I can't handle the fish oil capsules. But I'm not going to chance it for now. We're having company Saturday night. I'm making brownies and a low-fat apple/walnut cake. I'll go easy on the spices and nuts when I make the cake, but think I can eat the apple one if I skip the frosting and have just a little vanilla frozen yogurt. But I'd LOOOOVE to have a brownie...sigh. I know better, so I won't. One of our guests is a chocolate maker and always brings a box of chocolates. I'll have to send them home with the others so I'm not tempted. At least not yet.


----------

